# Graph in C#.net



## markwhite (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I want to use Graph in my application which i have used in C#.net and SQL SERVER 2008 as DB.
I want to how to add graph and how to get for graph, from datagrid or can i get it directly from DB. 
Please Help.




Thanks


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh boy. Graph, like a data structure ? I'm not sure if there is a predefined class as graph, but i've been using graphs for years in highschools, mostly defined by me. What do you want to do with them exactly? 
Remember, the concept of graph is all about algorythmics, because, memory-wise, a graph is either a two dimensional array, or a array of lists. If you give me more details, i might be able to help you.


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

Graphing data from a DataGrid or a Database...

What graphing control are you using?


----------



## markwhite (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry for late reply.
Liamm- im trying to show graph on my .net form, a graphical report.

Ace infinity- it could be from both, but preferably by data grid .


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

markwhite said:


> sorry for late reply.
> Liamm- im trying to show graph on my .net form, a graphical report.
> 
> Ace infinity- it could be from both, but preferably by data grid .


I know, that was more of a rhetorical statement to myself that didn't need answering, you did however miss the real question I was asking.

Which .NET graph control are you using?


----------

